
Ask HN: Which blockchain related project has the most impressive technology? - dlet
Let&#x27;s forget about valuation and co. 2 min to talk about real disruption.<p>In your opinion which blockchain related project (coin or not) has the most impressive technology and could really be a game changer on this side?
======
absurding
raiblocks

------
Frogolocalypse
The technology of lightning, which is not specific to bitcoin, would probably
have to be it. It allows atomic cross-chain trading :

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Atomic_cross-
chain_trading](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Atomic_cross-chain_trading)

I suspect that all cryptos that want to survive will need to implement this
technology in their blockchain at some point or another. Already, there has
been chain trading between litecoin, decred, and bitcoin that I know of. I'm
sure there will be more going forward.

